Ask HN: What are the features you build on AWS Lambda, Serverless? - sriram_iyengar
======
PaulHoule
I built an email newsletter system using Lambda, SQS, DynamoDB, S3, and SES.

I think it is a perfect application for that stack because it gets nearly 100%
uptime and durability without having to worry about keeping a server up. Even
if I was handling 1000 requests a day, it wouldn't be worth keeping a server
running, but if it grows I can scale it up quickly by just turning a few
knobs.

~~~
QuinnyPig
Huh. Swap SES for Drip (because SES is borderline crap) and you just described
how I build and run “Last Week in AWS.”

I tag links in Pinboard, then have a Lambda that consumes them into DynamoDB.
Other Lambdas build out snarkive.lastweekinaws.com, the weekly newsletter
template population, and setting static headers for CloudFront.

